
The MSRD3X40 patch debacle - yuhong
https://blog.0patch.com/2018/10/patching-re-patching-and-meta-patching.html
======
yuhong
If you don't use old Jet 2.x/3.x databases, there is probably a way to disable
MSRD2X40/MSRD3X40 via the registry.

